
Ask HN: Why don't low-code/noCode providers start outsourcing competitors? - krishnanvs
The low-code providers like outsystems, appian, mendix, airtable and others claim to make app development far easier(upto 100x is what oracle apex promises) and cheaper than current traditional processes. Why aren&#x27;t they starting competitors to TCS, Infosys and other providers by providing a 5x cheaper offering and making a killing?
======
uberman
Like all services of their kind and "app wizards" before them, they do the
easy and expected stuff really well and fail when it comes to the challenging
and unexpected. Wire up a executive dashboard ui based on well defined data
providers with great exposed meta data is easy.

The reality is that for apps like these to be effective basically 90% of the
real work to aggregate and expose your well defined data lake needs to be
done. In my opinion apps like these wow the C-Suite with eye candy while
obfuscating the real costs involved with creation of "executive dashboards".

Why don't they start consulting firms? It would require them to try to
construct and manage a well defined data lake/warehouse rather than leveraging
one for the eye candy win.

